# Canon 450D



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have just purchased a 450D

Now all I have to do is figure out how to use it.
EF-s 18 - 55mm lens and 
EF 75 - 300mm lens.

time to play....



Any forum sugestions to get some DSLR newbie knowledge.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Have a look in the Talk Basics section here

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

try this site, its certainly opened my eyes to a few areas and techniques i had no idea about.....

Click Here (Youtube Site)


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

cheers guys,

its a big world out there..

I have just got my head fully around this detailing lark, now I am going to fill it with camera jargon.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> Have a look in the Talk Basics section here
> 
> http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/


gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry also meant to say. 

Make sure you read the manual its full of usefull info unlike some manuals. 

it realy can teach you some good basic controls.

any questions ask im not great but might be able to help and so will others here.

what sort of stuff you want to shoot?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

spot on camera


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a Canon-based forum, dedicated sections to all categories of photography, some of the guys are really good, you'll get gentle, constructive criticism if you post your work;

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

One helpful tip i was told when I got my 350D, was to go into the menu and disable the option to take photo's without a card inserted, just in-case!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

"This is a Canon-based forum, dedicated sections to all categories of photography, some of the guys are really good, you'll get gentle, constructive criticism if you post your work;"

I do plan to post some work, but that could be a while yet..

Cheers for all the help guys..


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

I found the canon form to be quite up itself talk photography is more laid back


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

pogo6636 said:


> I have just purchased a 450D
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out how to use it.
> EF-s 18 - 55mm lens and
> ...


How much did you pay for it? Im looking into getting a Canon myself for about £500 or so to start with.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> How much did you pay for it? Im looking into getting a Canon myself for about £500 or so to start with.


£539 from jessops.
unfortunately, no card or bag with that but i guess you could haggle if you go into a store instead of online.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

pogo6636 said:


> £539 from jessops.
> unfortunately, no card or bag with that but i guess you could haggle if you go into a store instead of online.


Thanks for the info.:thumb: Gonna see if Tescos has this as I get 10% off


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice choice had hours of fun with mine since buying in Jan this book is worth buying Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi/450D for Dummies For Dummies Computers: Amazon.co.uk: Julie Adair King: Books


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought the same deal from Jessops yestreday as well. I added a bag, 8gb card and extra battery and paid £600 for the lot. Very impressed so far. Was playing with it all last night and will be again for many nights to come. I will have to get that book as well now.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cough cough.

Less than £400 here 

Linky


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

JPC said:


> Cough cough.
> 
> Less than £400 here
> 
> Linky


nice little bump for you..


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Skuperb said:


> I bought the same deal from Jessops yestreday as well. I added a bag, 8gb card and extra battery and paid £600 for the lot. Very impressed so far. Was playing with it all last night and will be again for many nights to come. I will have to get that book as well now.


Can I ask what made you choose the 450D as the 500D is actually cheaper and has a better spec? I was looking at both of these but if I hadn't of gone with the Nikon I bought yesterday I would definately have picked the 500D instead.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

corect me if i am wrong, but i was looking to get a live view from the lcd screen. I am not sure if the 500 does that.. if it does then i was unaware of the price difference.
cheers..


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

pogo6636 said:


> corect me if i am wrong, but i was looking to get a live view from the lcd screen. I am not sure if the 500 does that.. if it does then i was unaware of the price difference.
> cheers..


Yes the 500D has live view mate, there is a comparison of both cameras here and the 500D has alot more features.


----------

